# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما معنى :مات ميتتة جاهلية ؟

## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

يشغلني منذ فترة معرفة معنى ميتتة جاهلية فيسر الله لى معرفتها فأحببت أن أنفع به إخواني



بسم الله
الحمد لله
والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
"من كره من أميره شيئا فليصبر ، فإنه من خرج من السلطان شبرا مات ميتة جاهلية "
رواه البخاري.

ما معنى ميتة جاهلية؟
هل معناها احباط العمل؟

ام انها بنفس معنى الجاهلية في حديث ابي ذر في البخاري: " إنك امرو فيك جاهلية ".
وجزاكم الله خيرا.         

قوله : ( فميتته جاهلية ) في رواية للبخاري " مات ميتة جاهلية " . 
وفي رواية له أخرى " فمات إلا مات ميتة جاهلية " . 
وفي رواية لمسلم : " فميتته ميتة جاهلية " وفي أخرى له من حديث ابن عمر : {  من خلع يدا من طاعة الله لقي الله ولا حجة له , ومن مات وليس في عنقه بيعة  مات ميتة جاهلية } وفي الرواية الأخرى من حديث ابن عباس المذكور : { فمات  عليه إلا مات ميتة جاهلية } 
قال الكرماني : الاستفهام هنا بمعنى الاستفهام الإنكاري : أي ما فارق  الجماعة أحد إلا جرى له كذا أو حذف ما فهي مقدرة أو إلا زائدة أو عاطفة على  رأي الكوفيين , والمراد بالميتة الجاهلية وهي بكسر  الميم أن يكون حاله في الموت كموت أهل الجاهلية على ضلال وليس له إمام مطاع  لأنهم كانوا لا يعرفون ذلك , وليس المراد أن يموت كافرا بل يموت عاصيا . 
ويحتمل أن يكون التشبيه على ظاهره , ومعناه أنه يموت  مثل موت الجاهلي وإن لم يكن جاهليا , أو أن ذلك ورد مورد الزجر والتنفير  فظاهره غير مراد , ويؤيد أن المراد بالجاهلية التشبيه ما أخرجه الترمذي  وابن خزيمة وابن حبان وصححه من حديث الحارث بن الحارث الأشعري من حديث طويل  , وفيه : { من فارق الجماعة شبرا فكأنما خلع ربقة الإسلام من عنقه }  وأخرجه البزار والطبراني في الأوسط من حديث ابن عباس , وفي سنده جليد بن  دعلج وفيه مقال , وقال : من رأسه بدل من عنقه . قوله : ( فوا ببيعة الأول  فالأول ) فيه دليل على أنه يجب على الرعية الوفاء ببيعة الإمام الأول , ثم  الأول ولا يجوز لهم المبايعة للإمام الآخر قبل موت الأول . 
نيل الأوطار  للشوكاني         

*معنى حديث: ( من مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية ) بن العثيمين*  *معنى حديث: (من مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية)*



*السؤال**حديث: ( من مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية ) ما معنى هذا الحديث؟*



*الجواب**معناه:  أنه يجب على الإنسان أن يجعل له إماماً، ولا يحل لأحد أبداً أن يبقى بلا  إمام؛ لأنه إذا بقي بلا إمام بقي من غير سلطان، ومن غير ولي أمر، والله  -عزَّ وجلَّ- يقول: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ } [النساء:59].*
*وهذا الذي مات وليس في عنقه بيعة  شاذٌّ خارجٌ عن سبيل المؤمنين؛ لأن المؤمنين لا بد أن يكون لهم أمير مهما  كانت الحال، فإذا خالَفَ هذا وشذَّ صار خارجاً عن سبيل المؤمنين .



**فمعنى كون هذه الميتة ميتة جاهلية لموافقتها لما كان عليه أهل الجاهلية من عدم تأمير أمير عام يسمع له ويطاع، وليس هذا من الكفر.

*

*قال شيخ الإسلام: بين أنه إن مات، ولا طاعة عليه  مات ميتة جاهلية



، فإن أهل الجاهلية من العرب ونحوهم لم يكونوا يطيعون أميرا  عاما 



على ما هو معروف من سيرتهم. وانظر الفتوى رقم 117439.  ومن 


صحت إمامته وانعقدت له البيعة واجتمع عليه الناس ولو كان



متغلبا  بالقهر فإنه يجب الدخول في طاعته وعدم شق عصا المسلمين 


بالخروج عليه. وكلام  الأئمة في هذا كثير منتشر. ثم إنه لا تجوز طاعته 


في معصية الله تعالى،  ويجب نصحه بما أمكن من النصح إذا فعل ما


هو خلاف الشرع؛ لقوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: الدين النصيحة. قالوا:


 لمن يا رسول الله؟ قال: لله ولرسوله ولكتابه ولأئمة المسلمين




وعامتهم. رواه مسلم.





والله أعلم.


منقول من عدة مواقع للفائدة


*

----------


## عدنان البخاري

بارك الله فيك.. أمر الجاهلية في هذه القضية معروفٌ كما تفضلت بنقل ذلك.
والقاعدة في مثل هذا الباب عمومًا أنّه: ليس كل من وافق أهل حالٍ على شيءٍ كان منهم في كل شيءٍ؛ إذ فيه شعبةٌ من أهل الجاهليّة، لكنّه ليس كافرًا كحال كثيرٍ منهم، وهذا كشُعَب الكفر والنفاق وغيرهما.
وللإمام محمد بن عبدالوهّاب كتاب (مسائل الجاهليّة) التي جمع فيها ما خالف فيها رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم أهل الجاهلية فيه، وفيها ما يكون كفرًا أوفسقا أو شركًا، وعلى كتابه تعقب زيادات.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

للفائدة

----------


## الطيبوني

( النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال - مات ميتة جاهلية - في أمور ليست من أركان الإيمان التي من تركها كان كافرا
كما في صحيح مسلم عن جندب بن عبد الله البجلي رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من قتل تحت راية عمية يدعو عصبية أو ينصر عصبية فقتلته جاهلية وهذا الحديث يتناول من قاتل في العصبية  ولكن لا يكفر المسلم بالاقتتال في العصبية كما دل على ذلك الكتاب والسنة )

منهاج السنة لابن تيمية

----------


## محمدعبداللطيف

* يقول الشيخ بن عثيمين في شرح رياض الصالحين، في معنى "مَاتَ مِيتَةً جَاهِلِيَّةً":
"يعني ليس ميتة الإسلام، والعياذ بالله!
وهذا يحتمل معنيين:
الأول: يحتمل أنه يموت ميتة جاهلية؛ بمعنى أنه يزاغ قلبه والعياذ بالله! حتى تكون هذه المعصية سببًا لردته!
الثاني:  ويحتمل المعنى الآخر: أنه يموت ميتة جاهلية؛ لأن أهل الجاهلية ليس لهم  إمام، وليس لهم أمير؛ بل لهم رؤساء وزعماء لكن ليس لهم ولاية كولاية  الإسلام، فيكون هذا مات ميتة جاهلية".
(3/ 667-668)-------------------*في الصحيحين وغيرهما واللفظ للبخاري عن أبي إدريس  الخولاني أنه سمع حذيفة بن اليمان يقول‏:‏ صحيح البخاري المناقب  ‏(‏3411‏)‏، صحيح مسلم الإمارة ‏(‏1847‏)‏، سنن أبو داود الفتن والملاحم  ‏(‏4244‏)‏، سنن ابن ماجه الفتن ‏(‏3979‏)‏، مسند أحمد بن حنبل  ‏(‏5/404‏)‏‏.‏ كان الناس يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير  وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني، فقلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله، إنا كنا في  جاهلية وشر فجاءنا الله بهذا الخير، فهل بعد هذا الخير من شر‏؟‏ قال‏:‏  ‏"‏نعم‏"‏ قلت‏:‏ وهل بعد ذلك الشر من خير‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏نعم، وفيه دخن‏"‏  قلت‏:‏ وما دخنه‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏قوم يهدون بغير هديي تعرف منهم وتنكر‏"‏  قلت‏:‏ فهل بعد ذلك الخير من شر‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏نعم، دعاة على أبواب جهنم من  أجابهم إليها قذفوه فيها‏"‏ قلت‏:‏ يا رسول الله، صفهم لنا‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏هم  من جلدتنا، ويتكلمون بألسنتنا‏"‏ قلت‏:‏ فما تأمرني إن أدركني ذلك‏؟‏  قال‏:‏ ‏"‏تلزم جماعة المسلمين وإمامهم‏"‏ قلت‏:‏ فإن لم يكن لهم جماعة ولا  إمام‏؟‏ قال‏:‏ ‏"‏فاعتزل تلك الفرق كلها، ولو أن تعض بأصل شجرة حتى يدركك  الموت وأنت على ذلك والزمان ليس خاصا بهذا الزمان وإنما هو عام في كل زمان  ومكان، من عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم زمن الفتنة والخروج على عثمان رضي  الله عنه‏.‏ والمراد من اعتزال الناس زمن الفرقة‏:‏ ما ذكره  الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ‏[‏الفتح‏]‏ عن الطبري أنه قال‏:‏ ‏(‏متى لم  يكن للناس إمام فافترق الناس أحزابا فلا يتبع أحدا في الفرقة، ويعتزل  الجميع إن استطاع ذلك، خشية من الوقوع في الشر‏)‏‏.‏ ومتى وجد جماعة  مستقيمة على الحق لزمه الانضمام إليها، وتكثير سوادها، والتعاون معها على  الحق؛ لأنها والحال ما ذكر هي جماعة المسلمين بالنسبة إلى ذلك الرجل وذلك  المكان .‏ وبالله التوفيق‏.‏ وصلى  الله على نبينا محمد، وآله وصحبه وسلم‏.‏ 
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ------------------ يقول عبدالله بن عبدالحميد  في كتاب (الوجيز في عقيدة السلف الصالح،أهل  السنة والجماعة) والذي قدم له الشيخ :صالح بن عبدالعزيز آل الشيخ:--(وأما من عطل منهم شرع الله ولم  يحكم به وحكم بغيره ؛ فهؤلاء خارجون عن طاعة المسلمين فلا طاعة لهم على  الناس ؛ لأنهم ضيعوا مقاصد الإمامة التي من أجلها نُصبوا واستحقوا السمع  والطاعة وعدم الخروج ، ولأن الوالي ما استحق أن يكون كذَلك إلا لقيامه  بأمور المسلمين ، وحراسة الدين ونشره ، وتنفيذ الأحكام وتحصين الثغور ،  وجهاد من عاند الإسلام بعد الدعوة ، ويوالي المسلمين ويعادي أعداء الدين ؛  فإذا لم يحرس الدين ، أو لم يقم بأمور المسلمين ؛ فقد زال عنه حق الإمامة  ووجب على الأُمة- متمثلة بأهل الحل والعقد الذين يرجع إِليهم تقدير الأمر  في ذلك-.... - فيقصدون الإمام الذي يحكم بشرع الله ؛ لأن السلف  الصالح لم يعرفوا إمارة لا تحافظ على الدين فهذه عندهم ليست إمارة ، و  إنما الإمارة هي ما أقامت الدين-

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://majles.alukah.net/t172431/

----------


## السعيد شويل

*{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِمِنْكُمْ}
...
* أولى الأمر : هم من يتولوا أمور وشئون المسلمين ( حكام وملوك ورؤساء وعلماء وفقهاء وأولياء أمور ) . 
أوجب الله طاعتهم ( إن كانوا مؤمنين *وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِمِنْكُمْ* ) .. 
والطاعة التى فرضها الله لهم ليست طاعة مطلقة .. بل هى طاعة مقيدة بطاعتهم لله ورسوله .. 
فإن لم يطيعوا الله ورسوله فلا طاعة لهم لأنه لاطاعة لمخلوق فى معصية الخالق . 
...

----------

